# Hagen Fluval Flex Bio Co2....34 Litre!



## GHNelson (30 Dec 2018)

Hi Crew
Picked up this little tank for the hall or living room...got a bit of a reduction in the price from Amazon £78.00!
Not sure what I'm going to do with it yet!
Probably start as a slow burner then add CO2!
Got stuff on order...




 
hoggie


----------



## jcspotless (6 Jan 2019)

I have the 57L version. I think its a good tank, easy to maintain. I would say block the water inlets top and bottom (I did it with filter foam at bottom and floss at top. I had shrimp go straight in top (I had already done bottom). Doesn't seem to affect the flow from the water pump. Early days for my setup but be great to see what you have in mind.


----------



## GHNelson (6 Jan 2019)

Hi
Thank you for the information regarding the filter...shame its not adjustable!
Main picture was what I was aiming for........had to adjust the stones a tad!



hoggie


----------



## Lee iley (6 Jan 2019)

Was looking at these for a shrimp only tank. Nice looking tank they are. 
Did you get the led light with this as well?


----------



## GHNelson (6 Jan 2019)

Yes Lee….comes with a dimmer setting!....
hoggie


----------



## Lee iley (6 Jan 2019)

It's a really good buy I still might get one yet.


----------



## GHNelson (6 Jan 2019)

You, would need to cover the intake grills with filter floss or filter sponge, as shrimp/small fish would get sucked into the filter chamber!
hoggie


----------



## Lee iley (6 Jan 2019)

hogan53 said:


> You, would need to cover the intake grills with filter floss or filter sponge, as shrimp/small fish would get sucked into the filter chamber!
> hoggie


Thanks for the heads up. 

Cheers Lee


----------



## GHNelson (14 Jul 2019)

Time for a long awaited update!

Substrate
Tropica powder soil
ADA Africa soil

Hardscape
Dragon Stone
Manzanita

Various plants
Bucephalandra/Mini Java Fern/Crypts/Rotala sp Colorata/Anubias/Java Moss/Hydrocotyle mini/Riccardia sp graeffei.
A few not so good night snaps!


 hoggie


----------



## GHNelson (11 Aug 2019)

Update 
So I didn't want to add full blown Co2 dosing with a Regulator/Cylinder, therefore opted for the JBL Bio Co2 dosing with the occasional Liquid Carbon!
This has been running for 4 months and there has been a  improvement in the plant health...
Even had the Bucephalandra...flower!
Added Fissidens fontanus….supplied by Filip Krupa
hoggie


----------



## si walker (26 May 2020)

Is this still going?

I have taken a list of the plants!

Simon


----------



## GHNelson (26 May 2020)

Hi Simon
Yes still going, tad neglected recently...
hoggie


----------



## GHNelson (16 Aug 2020)

Flex has been closed down and re - scaped!


----------



## LondonDragon (16 Aug 2020)

hogan53 said:


> Flex has been closed down and re - scaped!


Photos


----------



## GHNelson (16 Aug 2020)

Still in the process of sorting it out Paulo!


----------



## Ghettofarmulous (22 Aug 2020)

Yes, pictures


----------

